

Arduino the documentary - paraschopra
http://arduinothedocumentary.org/

======
grp06
I've never used an Arduino board and would like to get started. Can anyone
provide some helpful links?

~~~
Swisher
Instructables.com has a great Arduino section. There are many example projects
included with the Arduino software as well as on their site. The getting
started with Arduino/Processing books are great also.

<http://arduino.cc/hu/Tutorial/HomePage>
<http://processing.org/learning/gettingstarted/>

I have yet to come across a project that I want to build that someone has not
at least started coding. It makes it very easy to modify/merge others
codes/schematics to suit what you are trying to do.

The firmata stuff is very interesting also...makes it easy to interface
Processing GUI's with the Arduino.

------
hsshah
Interesting. Just last week I got my first Arduino board. Will love to watch
the story behind it.

------
mino
Arduino is an amazing kit. Even I, with very little electronics know-how, I
enjoyed it so much!

------
SeanLuke
Wait. In English and for some reason Spanish -- but not in Italian?

